# Post hier al je gentoo tips en truks

## aequitas

Mijnes zijn voorlopig

- kijk op http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/ naar de livecd en gamecd folders, hier staan precompiled iso's inc softwarepackages voor oa server workstation games

- emerge ccache om je compileren sneller te laten gaan (dat schreef balk in een topic ik hoop dat het werkt)

Dit zijn voorlopig mijn enigste tips, 

voeg in dit topic meer tips toe, het liefst geen thx posts om het een beetje overzichtelijk te houden.

----------

## balk

Als je Gentoo opnieuw installeert of als je al een linux hebt draaien. In plaats van van cd booten en dan stage-x compileren kan je ook vanuit je draaiende distributie gentoo installeren. Je kan dan gewoon doorcomputeren terwijl op de achtergrond alles gecompileerd wordt:

Maak een target dir aan, pak daarin de tarball uit van de cd. Voor het rijtje commando's uit waarmee je in je nieuwe systeem chroot (zie manual). Sla er geeneen over!

Installeer alles wat je wil installeren terwijl je gewoon aan het internetten/whatever bent. Compileer de kernel. start van cd en verplaats de installaties naar de goede partitie (indien nodig)

boot nogmaals van cd en tik op de lilo prompt 'linux root=/dev/hdxx' (xx = partitie), configureer grub en je systeem doet het weer.

----------

## aequitas

 *balk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> boot nogmaals van cd en tik op de lilo prompt 'linux root=/dev/hdxx' (xx = partitie), configureer grub en je systeem doet het weer.

 

Waarom opnieuw booten vanaf de cd, gewoon chrooten kan toch ook, scheel weer een reboot.

En btw alweer bedankt voor de ccache tip, mijn server installeerde zich binnen 1 dag, echt wel beter man. thx

----------

## ParoXysm

Ook een leuke feature waar weinig mensen met 2 HDD's in hun PC gebruik van maken is Linux Software Raid.

Hiervoor heb je dus geen apparte RAID-Controller nodig, maar wel goede RAID performance als je het in RAID-0 zet wel teverstaan. Hiermee heb ik de performace van mijn servertje met 2 oude 3gig schijfies toch behoorlijk weten op te krikken.

Howto staat ook op dit forum: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8813

----------

## balk

 *aequitas wrote:*   

>  *balk wrote:*   
> 
> boot nogmaals van cd en tik op de lilo prompt 'linux root=/dev/hdxx' (xx = partitie), configureer grub en je systeem doet het weer. 
> 
> Waarom opnieuw booten vanaf de cd, gewoon chrooten kan toch ook, scheel weer een reboot.
> ...

 

Ik had mijn nieuwe installatie op een grote partitie gemaakt en wilde de oude installatie (die op 3 kleinere partities stond) omwisselen. De nieuwe dus op de plek van de oude en de oude backuppen op de grote partitie. Vandaar dat ik van cd op wilde starten.

vandaar  :Smile: 

----------

## Wilke

Als KDE soms heel traag reageert/lijkt te hangen, met name als je een terminal probeert te openen:

Dit gebeurt vaak als je (tijdelijk) niet bij de DNS server kunt, bv. omdat je internetverbinding even weg is of de DNS down.

Dit ligt aan een verkeerd ingestelde /etc/hosts, en omdat dit heel vaak voorkomt post ik het hier nog maar even:

Je /etc/hosts moet er ongeveer zo uitzien:

```

127.0.0.1       localhost

195.123.123.123  computernaam  computernaamp.mijndomein.nl

```

Wat dus vaak fout staat, en dit probleem veroorzaakt, is dat 'computernaam' gekoppeld is aan 127.0.0.1, of gewoon helemaal niet ingesteld is, zodat je zelfs voor je eigen compunaam->IP conversie een DNS lookup moet doen - niet handig!

Nog een tweede tip: je kunt een heel 'basic' banner-blocking implementeren door de hostnames van bepaalde zeer irritante banner-boeren te laten verwijzen naar 127.0.0.1 (dus door ze achter 'localhost' te plaatsen op die eerste regel).

Hopelijk heeft iemand hier wat aan.

----------

## wilbertnl

 *ParoXysm wrote:*   

> Ook een leuke feature waar weinig mensen met 2 HDD's in hun PC gebruik van maken is Linux Software Raid.
> 
> Hiervoor heb je dus geen apparte RAID-Controller nodig, maar wel goede RAID performance als je het in RAID-0 zet wel teverstaan. Hiermee heb ik de performace van mijn servertje met 2 oude 3gig schijfies toch behoorlijk weten op te krikken.
> 
> Howto staat ook op dit forum: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8813

 

Bedankt voor deze tip.

Ik heb inmiddels software raid geïnstalleerd en het werkt perfect. Wat me ook is opgevallen is dat na het veranderen van partitienummering, na toevoegen of verwijderen van partities de /dev/md raiddisks nog steeds probleemloos en correct opkomen! Dus geen problemen met verkeerde mountpoints in /etc/fstab, enzo.

En inderdaad, softwareraid is sneller!

----------

